

Ask HN: Finding remote work as a half/full-time student? - selbyk

I am a 6th year Software Engineering major, taking school slowly to support myself.  I have been trying to find remote work for a few weeks through GitHub, StackExchange Careers, and WeWorkRemotely.  I have managed past the second interview at one place but haven&#x27;t even received rejection e-mails from the other eight.<p>I feel I am a prime candidate for remote work...  Passionate about CSC since middle school, raised on IRC, have superb internet access, and am very self motivated.  I have 10+ yrs experience with Arch Linux (Desktop, Debian servers), C++ (mostly C for class now), SQL (MySQL, but starting to move to PostgresSQL), PHP (less so, I prefer Node.js, Lua, Python, Ruby, or * in that order now), and HTML&#x2F;CSS. I tend to master the languages&#x2F;tools I prefer when possible, but I am also a quick learner who loves experimenting with new toys and am very interested in DevOps--sounds fun as much as I love Linux.<p>The startup I have been with for the past 5 years is having funding issues, and I am getting nervous about renewing a lease without a good opportunity. Not the worst outcome, but free rent, food, and getting to focus on my own projects living with my parents while finishing my education doesn&#x27;t seem worth the hour commute both ways from class, peers, friends, and downgrading to a much lower quality&#x2F;reliable internet and power.<p>My skills and toolset have increased and have become fairly polished... I have rejected interview requests from Amazon (quite a few, they offered to fly me to Seattle), Google, Netflix (dream job), and Etsy because of required relocation within the last 6 months.<p>I know I could be a major asset to someone; I just haven&#x27;t had any luck finding them. Has anyone had a similar experience, what did you do?  Where can I find remote jobs that will at least let me know I am not a good fit?  Am I marketing myself incorrectly?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;selby.io<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.selby.io&#x2F;resume-safe.pdf<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;selbyk<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;careers.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;selby<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pub&#x2F;selby-kendrick&#x2F;50&#x2F;289&#x2F;650<p>Thanks for any advice!<p>-Selby
======
jabv
Your resume lists responsibilities, not accomplishments. I know it might sound
stupid given your qualifications and the interest you've had from big boys,
but some of these smaller gigs for remote work read the resume differently.
Read up on askamanager.org about changing resumes from responsibility- to
accomplishment-focused. It could make a big difference for an hour of
rewriting.

------
fandawg195
weworkremotely, careers on stackoverflow also has a remote search option.

------
nphyte
angelist, jobscribe, remoteok, subbreddits with remote jobs. good luck!

